# Problemas con un auto estereo



## Spaintek (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola a todos..

Tengo un auto estereo pioneer deh-1000 un poco viejo pero el problema es de que hay algunos discos que los lee y otros no los lee o los lee pero no se puede cambiar de cansion por que si le cambio ya no lo lee. 
Pense que era la lente pero la limpie y sigue igual lo que descibri es de que si le inserto un cd de los que les traspasa la luz si los miras contra ella si los lee bien y los puedo cambiar pero los demas discos no los lee.

Ayudenme por favor con mi problema..

(les pongo una foto de mi estereo)

Saludos.


----------



## renoxur (May 21, 2007)

Que tal.

Te comento el problema de los estereos viejos es el lente reproductor, vienen codificados para los cds de su epoca.

No se si estes hablando de discos piratas, por que todos los cd,s son de diferentes manufacturas, es por eso que tu stero solo lee los discos que tu decribes por que el lector en su programación solo reconoce ese formato de disco.

La verdad si quieres quitarte de problemas mejor comprate un stereo nuevo


----------

